# Wrong clothes?



## Christie Photo (Nov 28, 2007)

This girl came in with all the wrong clothing.  My solution:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 28, 2007)

ehhhh not so much. The large jacket makes her head look disproportionately small.


----------



## subimatt (Nov 28, 2007)

what constitutes the wrong clothes? Looks like a studio setting. Was there a certain theme she was supposed to go for?


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 28, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> ehhhh not so much. The large jacket makes her head look disproportionately small.



Yeah....  I'm seeing that too, but it was much worse with the cream colored sweaters.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 28, 2007)

subimatt said:


> what constitutes the wrong clothes? Looks like a studio setting. Was there a certain theme she was supposed to go for?



In this case, we were shooting for her yearbook.  The specs require a deep toned background.  Shooting out of key just wasn't gonna cut it.

Thanks!

-Pete


----------



## subimatt (Nov 28, 2007)

gotcha!


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 28, 2007)

Must agree with the jacket, it's terrible. Everything else is spot on though.

You could try shrinking the jacket:


----------



## phakimata (Nov 28, 2007)

The image is great, but the jacket indeed makes her look a little over-sized. You could have adjusted the angle of which you took the photo by taking it from a higher angle to make her head more proportionate. I'm not sure what lens you used, but standing further away and the use of something like 150mm would also do wonders.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 28, 2007)

phakimata said:


> The image is great, but the jacket ....



Well, it seems many are concerned about the jacket.
I'm certainly no slave to fashion, but I'm sure she shopped for just the right fit.  Go figure.

Anyway...  I used a 100mm...  "full frame" sensor.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 28, 2007)

Do you have a photo of her without the jacket, just so we can see her shape?


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 29, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> Do you have a photo of her without the jacket, just so we can see her shape?



I don't think so...  at least not a 3/4 legnth pose.  This is a shot that I did after the session was over.  I'll look when I get into work today.  I'll post one with the light colored sweater.

-Pete


----------



## gizmo2071 (Nov 29, 2007)

I gotta agree about the jacket.
I think her red'ish shirt would have made for a bold picture against the blue.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 29, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> I think her red'ish shirt would have made for a bold picture against the blue.



I fear that combo would have made a bold picture of her shirt, and no so much a bold portrait of her.

Anyway....  here's the cream sweater:


----------



## Android (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm a noob and know nothing...but I like the cream sweater one better:blushing:
I HATE the jacket:x
If you don't like the cream sweater, could you not just change its colour in PS? also the red top?
Andy


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 29, 2007)

You could also change the color of the background to match the red in her shirt, but make it a deep red.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 29, 2007)

Here they are, side by side, with a similar head size:


----------



## Alpha (Nov 29, 2007)

I would go with the sweater, and toy with the background. I hate to say it but I wouldn't use the jacket shot unless you liquify.


----------



## Christie Photo (Nov 29, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> I would go with the sweater...



I don't get to choose.  I did do some with a black blouse, but she was so excited about her new sweater.  I'll let you know what she decides.


Thanks.

-Pete


----------



## PrincessB (Nov 29, 2007)

The cream sweater looks MUCH better. The coat is not an overly pretty coat to begin with and it's too big on her (great for the teen girl fashion, horrible for beauty appearance). The cream makes her pop, with her dark hair and dark background she has to wear something lighter colored or she gets lost.


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

Nothing like digging up a 13 year-old thread on a Tuesday in May!


----------



## tirediron (May 5, 2020)

Now Derrel, be fair, it's only 12 years and 6 months!


----------



## Derrel (May 5, 2020)

tirediron said:


> Now Derrel, be fair, it's only 12 years and 6 months!



I rounded up...I realized that after I posted...the gigantic, obnoxious Photobucket logo must have thrown me!


----------



## Christie Photo (May 12, 2020)

Yeah...  all this was a minute ago.

When did photobucket start with the logo deal?


----------



## Derrel (May 12, 2020)

Christie Photo said:


> Yeah...  all this was a minute ago.
> 
> When did photobucket start with the logo deal?



Sometime within the last 12 years and six months???


----------

